

Interactive CSS3 lighting effects - jeremymcanally
http://attasi.com/labs/ipad/

======
whiskers
Stunning result in this case, and with minimal assets (an image, some CSS) -
great!

Sadly doesn't obviously transfer well to anything other than a flat glossy
object though.

~~~
james33
The shadow can translate to a lot of other things, and that's the first thing
I noticed.

------
untog
_(Best in Safari)_

I know this is just an experimental page, but it still makes me shudder to see
this kind of phrase reappearing on web sites.

~~~
lambda
I really don't mind that sort of phrase when it's pointing out that the
cutting-edge features that they are demonstrating, while they are on the
standards track, currently work best in a particular browser.

On an actual production web page? Sure, that's awful. Blocking people on other
browsers from viewing (like Apple did with their HTML5 showcase)? Yeah, that's
bad. Demonstrating a technique that still requires vendor prefixes, and not
applying all of the vendor prefixes that work? Well, that's just lazy.

But informing people that the effects you are demonstrating work best in a
particular browser because the other browsers don't happen to implement those
features yet, or aren't fully compatible yet, isn't bad. It's just preventing
confusion for people who come there and don't see the given effect.

In order for web standards to progress, we need experimentation. We need early
implementations, that test out the space, and we need designers who try out
these implementations and see what you can do with them. And yeah, when that
happens, they will be experimenting with features that aren't supported
everywhere, and will create examples that only work on one or two browsers.

Complain when you see this in production. Complain when you see people
recommending user agent sniffing. But for early stage experimentation? It's
not a problem.

------
grunar
Yet another reason that Flash is going the way of the dodo.

~~~
alabut
Maybe more like a llama - still around but nowhere near as useful or in the
same numbers. Llamas were like the cows of the Aztec era.

------
Adolph_Jobs
The guy's logo looks like a ripoff of the Arch logo :/

------
smlacy
I don't get the "interactive" part? Can I interact with this? It feels like a
static image to me.

~~~
smlacy
I'm on Linux, so Chrome is all I've got.

~~~
arb99
works for me in chrome 15.0.874.121 on osx

~~~
morsch
Works for me in Chrome 17/Ubuntu.

------
EvanYou
Very sexy. I won't be surprised if I see this on the Apple home page one day.

------
deepkut
This is absolutely gorgeous.

------
businessbingo
Looks fantastic :) Would be event better if it wasn't (Best in Safari)

------
cleverjake
wow, great job.

